# Are these positive? X



## Suprise21x

Hi ladies,
Are these tests positive? 
I've been testing for ages and today I feel I've not had to look properly for a line I just see somthing there. 

Can you? 

X


----------



## happycupcake

I see those but I’d be careful as I have had faint pink lines on those before and on nothing else. Can you try a different test?


----------



## Suprise21x

Hey hun... I took a first response test but I don't think there's a line!


----------



## happycupcake

I don’t think I see anything on those


----------



## NightFlower

First test looks positive and frer I only see 1 line


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see something on the top test


----------

